# So this is Dada 5000?



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

So i was wondering who this guy with the weird name Kimbo is fight was... and this is him. 







What. In. The. Fúck.


Kimbo knows how to throw punches... so i think he wins.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It's that Dada was a big time street fighter too, knocking out almost everyone he faced. He was a few steps behind Kimbo but they had "beef" for years.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Watch Dawgfight on Netflix. You kinda get to know a bit more about Dada and what he's about.

He'll still get smoked by Kimbo but probably be a fun fight.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Why does he punch like that though?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Why does he punch like that though?


Ask Deontay Wilder 

But nah that's just how everyone untrained punches? My facebook page is filled with fight pages uploading fights that look like that and guys in the comments are always like "Pffft, this guy didn't even *enter something Joe Rogan has said on commentary*".

My favourite was a wild as fk street fight. One guy a left hander. Comment was like "You know this guy cant fight for shit cause he isn't putting his right foot on the outside of the other guy's left foot" lmao. Nice one Freddy Roach, I'm sure this fight outside Nandos could really use that insight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah he just kind of throws wild careless punches. I mean I don't even think he has thrown 1 real crisp punch... Like ever.


----------



## MMAexamined (May 11, 2015)

ashtray would suite nicely in his hand... right hand


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Lol that fight was ridiculous! Great fun though!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Dada 5000 heart reportedly stopped following loss to Kimbo Slice*

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/228097-csac-pass-emergency-weight-cutting-rules-including-bans-dehydration-2.html#post3571465


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Dada was NEVER a big time street fighter. He only had 2 back yard fights and they were very very close. Nothing special. 

For the Kimbo fight he spent 90% of his training camp in his own backyard. This is all factual. He's never been on the level that he's been made out to be. Dawg fight was also misleading. One of my closest friends is one of the fighters on that documentary. Funny that it took so long to be released because they were shooting that years & years ago. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

